# What Jotul is this?



## littlefarm_bighappy (May 21, 2011)

I cannot find any info on this Jotul, so I am hoping some of you experts can help me.

It is a pretty stove, and I have not seen these tall sloping sides on other models. It takes 22 inch long logs and is in great shape. It heated a 2500 foot drafty house with no problem. 

Can any of you sleuths give me a hand on this?  Dates, where I can get a manual?

Thanks! Cathy


----------



## webbie (May 21, 2011)

It's the Elg (or Moose) - a BIG stove they made back when - about 1982-5

Model #121
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Jotul_Stoves_-_Identify_Older_Models/

One member here mentions they have the manual - but you'll have to email them
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/24340/

other info
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42652/


----------



## Fsappo (May 24, 2011)

Never saw that model before.  Did the OP ever end up using it?


----------



## littlefarm_bighappy (May 27, 2011)

We purchased it and ended up unable to use it in our home (our home is too small and too old)
Now I want to sell it, and am asking $450. I am selling on Craigslist so all i get are tirekcikers and people who want to buy it for ridiculous prices.
It's a great stove. I may try eBay or just build a log cabin for it my own darn self.

THANK you for your help. This is a great forum. I was able to locae a manual and replacement parts no problem now that I have the model #.
Thanks again for all your knowledge and sharing it.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 27, 2011)

littlefarm_bighappy said:
			
		

> We purchased it and ended up unable to use it in our home (our home is too small and too old)



I would love to hear an explanation of that.

But I doubt I will because I think you were just looking for how much you could sell it for. And for that craigslist is as good a source as any for old stoves because they are only worth what somebody is willing to pay.


----------



## Fsappo (May 27, 2011)

If you waited until fall, you should be able to get the $450 for it.  That stove, being in good shape, is a fairly rare classic.  Never heard of someone not being able to install a stove because a house was too old.  Want to tell us more? (hoping BB is wrong here)


----------



## littlefarm_bighappy (May 27, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I would love to hear an explanation of that.
> 
> But I doubt I will because I think you were just looking for how much you could sell it for. .



How does "what is the model number" translate into "how much money can I get?"

You want an explanation?  I'll oblige you.

First, our house is 1400 square feet.  Two bedroom, one kitchen, one bath, one living, one dining, one laundry, and mudroom/closet room off the back.  And that's it. 

Like most 1885 small farmhouses, it is two story and built centrally around a staircase. The Staircase is a major reason this isn;t working. The family room and living rooms, where we planned to install the stove, are long and narrow.  There are windows on the outside walls of both rooms.   Mudroom is off the kitchen to the back of the house, and totally unsuitable as far as heating purposes, we'd need a big string of fans to get any heat into the place. 


So we cannot  finagle the stove into a place where there isn't 1) A window that interrupts clearance 2) A wall that interrupts clearance( a perpendicular wall)  3) A place to stick it where it doesn't jut out into an area where we have to walk.


I would LOVE to have it upstairs in our bedroom, but aside from a stove of that size being ridiculous to heat an upstairs that is 330 square feet, we have very low sloping ceilings.  The sloping ceilings, again, throw havoc into our requirements for a firewall. We could put it centrally in the room, but then I couldn't even fit our bed in there.

So that leaves our kitchen. Hell no. Why? Because it is the one room in the house that is the way I kind of want it.  Oak one inch plank floors, oak cabinets, BIG windows,  light walls, airy, etc. I do a lot of work here (This is the woman of the house if you can't tell)  and I am NOT giving up any   more of 'my' space. I am already at war to get my corner cabinet back- which let me look- holds binoculars, a shotgun cleaning kit, various tools, rearview mirrors, mudding tape, you get the idea.


----------



## littlefarm_bighappy (May 27, 2011)

And don't even ask WHY we bought it in the first place- we got it because hubby was really into having a wood stove and he found this when a friend was leaving his 2500 sq ft home that I mentioned int a previous post. The sad reality of living in a tiny old place didn't hit us until we got our insurance requirements.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 27, 2011)

Now I understand. Thanks.


----------



## webbie (May 27, 2011)

Personally, that's the kind of stove I'd store for future use if I had the financial capability and the place to do it.....

But, then again, I get it....about collecting too much heavy junk! Yes, as Franks says, I think it is worth the $450. 
Try placing a free classified here in the classified forum.


----------



## precaud (May 28, 2011)

Listed for sale a couple days ago:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jotul-Model-122...197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6673d83d


----------



## Fsappo (May 28, 2011)

Best of luck to them.  I hope they sell it.  A shame they didnt wait until fall.  A good coat of paint and they coulda got a little more for it.  If I wasnt dirt poor, I would buy that just to burn a classic.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 2, 2011)

littlefarm_bighappy said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got any kids you could give away and keep the stove,


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Best of luck to them.  I hope they sell it.  A shame they didnt wait until fall.  A good coat of paint and they coulda got a little more for it.  If I wasnt dirt poor, I would buy that just to burn a classic.



Looks like it sold for the asking price. Hope we hear from the new owner. I would love to know more about the stove and how it burns.


----------



## cptoneleg (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I would love to have that stove, shes a beauty :zip:


----------



## ElgBurner (Jun 4, 2011)

The Elg is a great stove. It takes a 24" log easy and burns about 7 hours when full.

Additionally, I have lined the stove floor with firebrick.

I have a ceramic blanket over the cast iron baffle as they are prone to warping.

That cured it and I haven't had a problem in 6 years. The top is removable for easy servicing.

These stoves cruise @ about 750 deg. measured at the sides.  Check out the secondary combustion air in the link.

Jotul patent and technology


----------



## Fsappo (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool.  Thanks for the additional info


----------



## Chain (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder if that beast wouldn't have been a great stove to place in the basement and just let it radiate heat up into the rest of the house.  Assuming there's some sort of venting in place of course.


----------



## spirilis (Sep 21, 2011)

Never thought of searching for patents on the stoves, but I found my Jotul #8 1st generation here- http://www.patsnap.com/patents/view/D276457.html

Not much description, just the visual design, however it does use the technology in the patent referenced above... rotary draft control with secondary air going underneath the bottom burn plate, around the sides & back and up into the chamber.  Kinda cool to see it in a patent document.


----------

